# ACCURACY???



## slingshooter1953 (Aug 28, 2010)

Tex-Shooter or Flatband How accurate can a person get with a slingshot? I mean in a numbar of hits in a row,and/or how small a target from lets say 20 or 25 feet? how about you guys? how well have you done? SLINGSHOOTER53


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Well I'm just a average shooter but as fare as how many shots in a row can you hit its really up to the shooter. With practice the Sky's the limit.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

My accuracy varies a lot, one day I'll be nailing bottle caps, the next I'll be struggling to hit a can from 10ft!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I am only talking about a slingshot and not a slingshot rifle with these statements. A person that can hit a 3 inch diameter circle 9 out of 10 times at 10 meters and a 6 inch circle 9 out of 10 times at 20 meters is an excellent shooter. To earn the title as a top flight shooter, I think that a person must be able to shoot fairly accurately at different distances out to about 45 meters. To quote an old friend of mine, "there are a lot of want-a-be's and youst-to-be's out there). I have also found that when seeing someone shoot in person, they don't always live up there reputation (maybe like me). There are also some very good shooters out there that you will never meet as they are only interested in hunting. I have had the privilege of knowing a couple like that and one is one of the best shooters that I have ever seen. I have also found that a slingshot is not as quite as accurate as a bow, at least not for me. -- Tex


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Danny's really accurate, with a good hit rate over 50 mtrs. (usually)


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Why does the NSA not reduce the size of the targets?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Why does the NSA not reduce the size of the targets?


I'd like to have at least a chance of hitting them.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Danny's really accurate, with a good hit rate over 50 mtrs. (usually)


That's a coarse attempt at satire right?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I am only talking about a slingshot and not a slingshot rifle with these statements. A person that can hit a 3 inch diameter circle 9 out of 10 times at 10 meters and a 6 inch circle 9 out of 10 times at 20 meters is an excellent shooter. To earn the title as a top flight shooter, I think that a person must be able to shoot fairly accurately at different distances out to about 45 meters. To quote an old friend of mine, "there are a lot of want-a-be's and youst-to-be's out there). I have also found that when seeing someone shoot in person, they don't always live up there reputation (maybe like me). There are also some very good shooters out there that you will never meet as they are only interested in hunting. I have had the privilege of knowing a couple like that and one is one of the best shooters that I have ever seen. I have also found that a slingshot is not as quite as accurate as a bow, at least not for me. -- Tex


I agree, I think your shooting suddenly becomes a lot better when your survival depends on your ability to kill. Although, today, we westerners seldom hunt without a full stomach!


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

ZDP-189
Since the rebirth of the NSA a few years ago they have never sponsered a shoot.The ECST is sponsered by yours truly and is sanctioned by the NSA.The targets are smaller than the national tournament which has not been held the last few years in Ill.by its sponser Kent Shepard.I wish he would start having it again.
Back to the targets.The targets are small enough to be challenging.To date we have not had any ties for first place.It would be interesing and exciting to have a shoot off if we did.Maybe sometime in the future we will have to make the targets smaller.Before I would make the targets smaller I would seek input from the tournament shooters and most likely put it up for a vote.The shooters are what makes the tournament great.I just try to put things together.Without the help of my honey Patty it would be near impossible.Flatband is a great help with his vast knowage of slingshots and is the PR man.Also have help from other shooters to numerous to mention but not forgotten.
It would be great if you could make it to one of our shoots.I am sure myself and all the shooters would enjoy your company.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Sam said:


> I am only talking about a slingshot and not a slingshot rifle with these statements. A person that can hit a 3 inch diameter circle 9 out of 10 times at 10 meters and a 6 inch circle 9 out of 10 times at 20 meters is an excellent shooter. To earn the title as a top flight shooter, I think that a person must be able to shoot fairly accurately at different distances out to about 45 meters. To quote an old friend of mine, "there are a lot of want-a-be's and youst-to-be's out there). I have also found that when seeing someone shoot in person, they don't always live up there reputation (maybe like me). There are also some very good shooters out there that you will never meet as they are only interested in hunting. I have had the privilege of knowing a couple like that and one is one of the best shooters that I have ever seen. I have also found that a slingshot is not as quite as accurate as a bow, at least not for me. -- Tex


I agree, I think your shooting suddenly becomes a lot better when your survival depends on your ability to kill. Although, today, we westerners seldom hunt without a full stomach!








[/quote]


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Tex said it perfect. If you can get a grouping of 8 out of 10 in a 3 inch circle from 10 meters and do it pretty consistently,you are a serious shooter. There are some guys that we will never see at a tournament because they are meat hunters and have zero interest in punching paper or they just want to remain in the background. I have heard of guys getting into a real zone at shoots and scoring real high. I have actually witnessed 10 bullseyes in a row at ten meters into a 3 inch circle. The Bull was black - backing paper was white. The group was so tight that only the bull had holes in it(white had no tears). Keep in mind this guy was shooting big 9/16" ammo too! That shooter was Jaybird. It has also been documented in the Michigan Multi Lakes Slingshot Club back in the 60's-70's of Blue Skeen scoring 15 consecutive Bullseyes from ten meters-The bull was 1 1/2" in diameter. Flatband


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Gary
If the target you are talking about was at the nationals it was 25 shots.In fear of blowing my own horn,I won the nationals and many others won the nationals,but that was the first and only perfect target.They were shooting at that target since 1976.Kent Shepard stated that on the target and signed it.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

As far as flyers,I don't think there are any flyers built into the slingshot or bow for that matter.There are only 2 reasons for flyers.Either slingshot and,or bands are not true or it is shooter error.We have to try and do everything consistantly.It is a lot easier said than done.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I am only talking about a slingshot and not a slingshot rifle with these statements. A person that can hit a 3 inch diameter circle 9 out of 10 times at 10 meters and a 6 inch circle 9 out of 10 times at 20 meters is an excellent shooter. To earn the title as a top flight shooter, I think that a person must be able to shoot fairly accurately at different distances out to about 45 meters. To quote an old friend of mine, "there are a lot of want-a-be's and youst-to-be's out there). I have also found that when seeing someone shoot in person, they don't always live up there reputation (maybe like me). There are also some very good shooters out there that you will never meet as they are only interested in hunting. I have had the privilege of knowing a couple like that and one is one of the best shooters that I have ever seen. I have also found that a slingshot is not as quite as accurate as a bow, at least not for me. -- Tex


Hi Tex,

Would a King Cat be considered a sling shot rifle?

Thanks!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Slingman, I consider it a slingshot! Say Jay, Kent had told me that Blue had shot a perfect ten meter target years back. I think at the Las Vegas tournament. I put all of my shots in the black on the 25 yard pistol target at 25 meters in the 2004 tournament and 3 in the 10 ring. If I or anybody else is fixing to compete in a tournament next year, Jaybird or Jim Harris will be very hard to beat. Jerry Blanchard is also a tough one to beat when he is on. The tightest group that I ever saw was shot by him. Oh and Jay is right about the fliers! You can shoot 25 consecutive shots in a one inch group from a bench rest set-up. However the leather, the bands, and the fork must be right. Almost every flier that I ever shot was because of my error. I shot a bow, when I was shooting one, more accurately than I can a slingshot. I can shoot a slingshot more accurately than an S&W pistol with a 4 inch barrel. I can shoot a target pistol more accurately than a bow or a slingshot. A good instinctive shooter like Jay is very hard to beat because they don’t have as bad of off days as a sight shooter will. -- Tex


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Slingman, I consider it a slingshot! Say Jay, Kent had told me that Blue had shot a perfect ten meter target years back. I think at the Las Vegas tournament. I put all of my shots in the black on the 25 yard pistol target at 25 meters in the 2004 tournament and 3 in the 10 ring. If I or anybody else is fixing to compete in a tournament next year, Jaybird or Jim Harris will be very hard to beat. Jerry Blanchard is also a tough one to beat when he is on. The tightest group that I ever saw was shot by him. Oh and Jay is right about the fliers! You can shoot 25 consecutive shots in a one inch group from a bench rest set-up. However the leather, the bands, and the fork must be right. Almost every flier that I ever shot was because of my error. I shot a bow, when I was shooting one, more accurately than I can a slingshot. I can shoot a slingshot more accurately than an S&W pistol with a 4 inch barrel. I can shoot a target pistol more accurately than a bow or a slingshot. A good instinctive shooter like Jay is very hard to beat because they don't have as bad of off days as a sight shooter will. -- Tex


That sounds very impressive, and I definitely agree about the instinctive shooters being more consistent. Just out of interest how big is the black centre of a 25 yard pistol target?


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

My experience suggests that we are good at whatever distance we primarily shoot from. My forte seems to be in the 15 - 40 yd distance. I need to work on my close range shooting, as well as my long range shooting in preparation for next year's tournaments. I would like to think that Jay and I will be the ones to beat, but I have a feeling there will be a few more shooters with a real threat to win. I said it before, winning back to back is going to be a challenge for anyone, including myself. I will however be geared for the challenge.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Slingman, I consider it a slingshot! Say Jay, Kent had told me that Blue had shot a perfect ten meter target years back. I think at the Las Vegas tournament. I put all of my shots in the black on the 25 yard pistol target at 25 meters in the 2004 tournament and 3 in the 10 ring. If I or anybody else is fixing to compete in a tournament next year, Jaybird or Jim Harris will be very hard to beat. Jerry Blanchard is also a tough one to beat when he is on. The tightest group that I ever saw was shot by him. Oh and Jay is right about the fliers! You can shoot 25 consecutive shots in a one inch group from a bench rest set-up. However the leather, the bands, and the fork must be right. Almost every flier that I ever shot was because of my error. I shot a bow, when I was shooting one, more accurately than I can a slingshot. I can shoot a slingshot more accurately than an S&W pistol with a 4 inch barrel. I can shoot a target pistol more accurately than a bow or a slingshot. A good instinctive shooter like Jay is very hard to beat because they don't have as bad of off days as a sight shooter will. -- Tex


Thank you very much Tex!

I guess I'll see you guys at the EC tournament.

Take care...


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Jay, you're right Bud! It was the 25 shot target that you Aced! It was never done before. For those that are curious,the 3 inch circle (Bullseye) looked like it was cut out with scissors! ABSOLUTELY AWESOME SHOOTING! Flatband


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I like accuracy more than bundles of power and regularily shoot cans but at close range of around 30 feet they are not testing enough so I often use the english 0ne penny peice It is 20mm in diameter to home my accuracy.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> I like accuracy more than bundles of power and regularily shoot cans but at close range of around 30 feet they are not testing enough so I often use the english 0ne penny peice It is 20mm in diameter to home my accuracy.


I agree, it doesn't matter how much kinetic energy your slingshot is outputting if you can't the broad side of a barn with one!







Also I think a lot of people overlook the increased costs of shooting high-powered slingshots...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I would suggest that there is no limit to how accurate one can be with what he has a passion for. Once you figure out the right shooter, bands, pouch and ammo and what works for you then thats it and if any one of these are off then there will be less success.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> As far as flyers,I don't think there are any flyers built into the slingshot or bow for that matter.There are only 2 reasons for flyers.Either slingshot and,or bands are not true or it is shooter error.We have to try and do everything consistantly.It is a lot easier said than done.


One thing I have noticed with fliers is that if the ammo is too slick it can occur with greater frequency. I have thought that either the ammo needs to be a bit course or the pouch needs a grip like lining on the inside.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

dgui said:


> As far as flyers,I don't think there are any flyers built into the slingshot or bow for that matter.There are only 2 reasons for flyers.Either slingshot and,or bands are not true or it is shooter error.We have to try and do everything consistantly.It is a lot easier said than done.


One thing I have noticed with fliers is that if the ammo is too slick it can occur with greater frequency. I have thought that either the ammo needs to be a bit course or the pouch needs a grip like lining on the inside.
[/quote]
Interesting conjecture, I just put them down to not paying attention to maintaining consistency...


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I have eliminated flyers almost completely by concentrating on 4 things, grip pressure, full extension of my holding arm, a smooth quick pouch release and keeping my sling hand steady after release. A consistent anchor helps with vertical flyers. Most of my flyers were high and left, grip pressure helped the most with that problem. Working for me so far.
Philly


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

They will come back from time to time! -- Tex


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Bill, I am sure you are right, much to learn, but, if I continue to critique my form I may just get better. Here's hoping.
Philly


----------

